# ??? on voltage rectifier and spitting and sputtering



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

well guys i had a epic fail at bigwoods the other week ok i came out this hole it was ovr my tires and i noticed my exhaust smoking then i got to smelling something that smelt like burnt wires i got off cut my brute off and then lookd down and the wires on my voltage regulator were smoking so i unhooked it fast like and i noticed i had no ignition checkd fuses found one blown replaced it crankd it back up and rode the rest of the day with the regulator unplugged cause it damaged my connector ....so my buddy was beggin me and beggin me to go ride sunday so i went to big woods and i still hadnt replaced my regulator yet so i get down there and i notice my 4wheel drive quit engaging then all of a sudden it started spitting and spurttering and it was like it was in lymph mode but the belt light wasnt on and then i stopped and she just cut off the battery was completely dead..... then i jumped it off in the swamp and it ran great for ab a 100 yards... i flipped the switch and it went into 4wd and all and then it started spitting and sputtering again and wouldnt run but ab 7mph and i had a another fail i was down there and i went to pull crank it and ab that time i yanked it i busted my a.. in a mudd hole and the cord broke so i was like sweet and then i looked under the seat and my fuse cover was gone i was like great ...its def time to go home so i lymphed it back to the truck imma repair the wires that burnt in the next couple of days and get a rectifier.... i just wanted to know would that voltage rectrifier cause my 4wd not to work and the spitting and sputtering cause i noticed once that battery got that little bit of charge it ran fine and all but once that charge was gone it started spitting and sputtering any answers will be greatly appreciated yall


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

it probally started spitting and sputtering because of the dead battery.with your voltage regulator disconnected the stator isnt charging the batery. its a fuel injected motor and has to have power to make it run for the fuel injectors, computer, ignition system and so on. same thing will happen to your truck if your alternator goes out itll run for a while on the battery but once its drained your truck will die.


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

i know that bro....im a mechanic ..... mine is not fuel injected but thanks tho


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

but thanks for your input tho bud


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

i figured the 09 650i's were fuel injected sorry. 
edit: i would assume a carbed stills needs power for the spark , and dont they have some type of cdi or something on them for the timing and rev limiter?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

As far as I know..correct me if I'm wrong..only the 08 and up 750's are FI.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

He's correct, the 650 and 650i's are still carbed... but I do think the battery needs to have a decent charge for it to run correctly... although it's carbed, it still runs off of a computer under the seat... and if the computer isn't getting enough power, the bike won't run...


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

yea thats the same thing i was thinking gpinjason thanks yall for the input i gotta order that retrifier and we will see what happens after i repair that wiring and connector.... yea the 650s are still carbed and 750s are FI from 08-up


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the bike will not run with a dead battery. i had mine out on charge one time and it would pull start but it would not run if u tried to ride it. it would idle all day long


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

yea thats what mine done woodbutcher... so i guess imma fix those wires and get that rectifier next week yall and charge my battery back up hopefully it aint ruined lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Is the rectifier an alltinator?


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

No. All a rectifier does is change an alternating current into a direct current. The ones on our bikes I believe also have a votlage regulator in them. But i'm not sure on that. Only speculation on my part because I don't no of any other one anywhere on the bike. The charging system needs one so it doesn't spike the battery with more than 12 volts.


----------

